# Water cooling temp



## Antec 900 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all this my first thread so hope ive put it in the right place :wink:

Ive had a problem since day one with my Big Water 735 liquid cooling system! (http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/291716/thermaltake-cl-w0075-big-water-735-liquid-cooler.html)

Basically my temps are way high than my friends, who has the same cooler, his is around the 12 degrees mark. I use superutility for my foxconn nf4uk8ac motherboard heres a pic. http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb184/machevelli7777/TempSuperstep.jpg

Here's my voltage pic to. ttp://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb184/machevelli7777/VoltageSuperstep.jpg

Ive also used the bios just to make sure its saying the right temp and its the same. I dont understand, would it be why i have a fx-55 cpu and he has a 3500 cpu?

If someone could share some light that would be great! :grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

First why don't you post your entire system specs including your power supply.


----------



## Antec 900 (Oct 29, 2007)

That would help, soz :wink:

XP Home SP2
AmD Athlon 64 FX-55
Foxconn Nf4uk8ac Motherboard
4GB 400 DDR Ram (3.25GB)
Ati Radeon X1950XTX 512 DDR4 Grfx
700w X-Power PSU
1x Sata 160GB
2x IDE 114GB + 74.5GB
1x DVD Drive
1x CD Drive
Antec 900 Case

Thanx :grin:


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

I see two problems with this system. First one is that you're using a Tt (Thermaltake) water cooling system. Thermaltake water cooling systems are _notoriously_ bad. Inconsistencies are very, VERY common; and unfortunately, so are leaks! 

The second problem I see is that you're using a Foxconn motherboard. Those things are good for the price you pay but...I've had problems with my Foxconn boards regarding temperature before. Again, inconsistencies are the norm for most Foxconn boards I've had dealings with.

My suggestion is, if you're not just completely FLAT broke, is to go ahead and get a better board. It doesn't have to be REALLY expensive, but...you know...I guess at least 120 bucks should cover you if you buy something like a Gigabyte board. Also, I really, REALLY recommend ditching the water cooling system. Yes, we all know it looks cool and all that stuff but TRUST me when I say that it is waaaayyy more trouble than it is worth. Believe me, I've been through all of that stuff and I found that traditional air cooling is really the best way to go, hands down. I don't know if you're a big overclocker or anything but I'd say that you could at least get equivalent temperatures with an air cooler (from Zalman probably).

Just my $0.02! 

-Red.

P.S.: Even two CPUs with the same speed, regardless of make, unless they are the EXACT same model and build, will always differ a little in temperature. Even then, I know that sometimes one processor can have a really really good, flat heatsink on it, while another can have one that's bent inwards a bit causing surface area to be lost thusly running a tad hotter than one with a better heatsink. Bottom line is that really, you can't compare processor temps unless it's +/- ~5 °C.


----------



## Antec 900 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi and thanx for the feedback Red! :grin:

I originally had a ZALMAN fan before i put the water cooler in and was expecting to overclock my processor which was going to be the next step, which will have to wait. My temp before was round abouts the same as the water cooler which shows water cooler arent really impressive and are just for looks as you pointed below. Any tips on a decent fan i could use for overclocking my fx-55 to max possible?? Or possibly the one i was using?? Just purely for games! lol

On the motherboard side i was thinking of getting the ati xpress 3200 skt 939 (think thats what its called) but i cant seem to find anyone who's selling them, its the crossfire option there to as i might buy another graphics card, are these motherboards good? Or even a gigabyte skt 939 board?

Many thanx Red! :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with the bigwater my prescott is running at 37c it jumps up 10 deg. when i do something intensive


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would look toward Asus for a Socket 939 with there A8N-SLi. The Deluxe was even better. Foxconn had some good newer Intel LGA775 boards, but I generally tend to stay away from their older boards.

I would start by re-applying the thermal paste between the water block and CPU. Be sure to clean off the old paste before applying the new stuff.
http://www.arcticsilver.com/instructions.htm


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

looking at your voltages if the readings are accurate they are all down and will be contributing to the heat 
the high and low is set wrong
i.e
12+
high 12.6
low 11.4


----------



## Antec 900 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all :wave:

Thanx for the feedback once again! 

I havent a clue on the voltage sizes there dai, but i wouldnt know were to start with them! :wink:

'TheMatt', I checked out your approval on the Asus A8N-SLI Premium Socket 939 Motherboard and apparently they are discontinuing the product for some reason, probably because 939 is getting old! Im still going to have a look around for that board as it seems a good quality board! (http://www.directron.com/a8nslipremium.html)

Any ideas where i could get one? New if possible! & any option wether i can still overclock with fans? 

Thanx guys much appreciate it! :grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

eBay might be your best option. Newegg had some, but they discontinued selling them as well.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the volts need to be within +/-5%
i.e.
12v-11.4/12.6 you are showing 11.7 any o/c will likely push it down further


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Additionally, an adequate, quality power supply will almost always be at 12V or higher when you are idling in the BIOS.


----------



## Antec 900 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys, :wave: 

Just purchased the ASUS A8N-SLI PREMIUM AMD SOCKET 939 M/board from ebay got at a good price from japan for $118 About £60-70, not bad i thought! (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180172944973&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123) Just one things thats popped into my head, can i use a second ati grafx card in there as its sli and not crossfire or doesnt it matter what setup of grafx cards i have?

Thanx guys :grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can throw it in as a second card, but you can't run them in Crossfire. If you get a board with an Intel, AMD, or ATi Chipset (a good example is the X38 which will run dual cards at x16, x16) you can get an ATi X1950 CF Edition Master and run a CF setup. For the price of an X1950 CF though you can get an 8800GTX or better yet dual 8800GT Cards and put them in SLi.


----------

